

Ask HN: shrturl.co has stopped. Whats the alternative - kinj28

I want to modify &amp; see different messaging on my site http:&#x2F;&#x2F;teamgum.com. I was relying to shorturl.co but it unfortunately closed or sold. Please share some alternatives
======
Paul-Troll
[http://tinyur1.co](http://tinyur1.co) is your awnser!

